# Interesting video



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Have a look at this. Just a "few" learning points with this one, not to mention just a "tad" embarrassing.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I know it's a thing in some places, but I will never understand putting prisoners in the front freaking seat. How is that ever a good idea.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

If only someone would invent something like a cage or partition that would keep the bad guys in the back seat. This would prevent incidents like this and keep officers safe. 

How much of a penny pinching department is this?
Why put a prisoner inside a running car and then lock the doors preventing you from getting to the prisoner quickly? She could have adjusted the seats and mirrors and then selected a radio station playing good pursuit music before taking off.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

That's funny stuff, Drebbin! But unfortunately true.

This is a good lesson not to underestimate a woman. It's kinda funny how they just stood there and watched her steal the car right in front of them.
We won't even talk about the "tactics" of walking right up on a car that you know is stolen while a suspect is still in the driver's seat.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> That's funny stuff, Drebbin! But unfortunately true.
> 
> This is a good lesson not to underestimate a woman. It's kinda funny how they just stood there and watched her steal the car right in front of them.
> We won't even talk about the "tactics" of walking right up on a car that you know is stolen while a suspect is still in the driver's seat.


I remember CHP used to do this sometimes (putting a prisoner in the front seat). Do you know if they still do it?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Bloodhound said:


> I know it's a thing in some places, but I will never understand putting prisoners in the front freaking seat. How is that ever a good idea.


BAD policy combined with BAD tactics can end up with a BAD outcome for the officer. This is SOP in some parts of the country, especially down south. I've heard its an interdiction thing, or it prevents an officer from having to re-approach a driver, but it sounds pretty stupid on multiple levels.
Maryland officer charged with murder after fatal shooting of man handcuffed in car


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Drebbin said:


> How much of a penny pinching department is this?


Well...they've still got Crown Vics.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Time to make a investment into Police Vehicle Anti-Theft System - Tremco Anti-Theft we have had them in my dept for sometime, not that we were getting our cruisers stolen but it did thwart several practical jokes.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

RodneyFarva said:


> Time to make a investment into Police Vehicle Anti-Theft System - Tremco Anti-Theft we have had them in my dept for sometime, not that we were getting our cruisers stolen but it did thwart several practical jokes.


The way the officer reports the theft to dispatch sounded like a common event. Like " Dispatch another one of those dam kids stole my cruiser"


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Drebbin said:


> The way the officer reports the theft to dispatch sounded like a common event. Like " Dispatch another one of those dam kids stole my cruiser"


"Damnit Bill again?"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Time to make a investment into Police Vehicle Anti-Theft System - Tremco Anti-Theft we have had them in my dept for sometime, not that we were getting our cruisers stolen but it did thwart several practical jokes.


Tremco is a MA small business but the Sound Off Ignition Security System is a product work looking at as well.

Or, just having an ignition timer set up so you can leave your lights, radio, and laptop going without having to leave the keys in the car and the car running would be good as well.


----------

